# needing a book



## novafrog (Oct 3, 2012)

restoring a 66 gto need a good book to help me get it back together right,name and where to get it,thanks in advance,jimmie


----------



## shoeman68 (Jun 7, 2015)

GTO A Book of Information by Doris J. And David S. Cummings Jr. 1964-1972

Or pontiac Restoration Guide 1964-1972 by Paul Zazarine and Chuck Roberts

Guessing Ebay or Amazon would be the best place unless you hit swap meets frequently.


----------



## novafrog (Oct 3, 2012)

shoeman68 said:


> GTO A Book of Information by Doris J. And David S. Cummings Jr. 1964-1972
> 
> Or pontiac Restoration Guide 1964-1972 by Paul Zazarine and Chuck Roberts
> 
> Guessing Ebay or Amazon would be the best place unless you hit swap meets frequently.


thanks


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Here is the shop manual, 

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Pontiac-Tempest-LeMans-Repair-Reprint/dp/B00435KTRW[/ame]


----------

